# I don't know what to do with myself!



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

OH MY... I.... I don't know what to do with myself. I was just told I can get a 100gal fish tank!!!!!! @[email protected]

I don't even know what I could put in there. The possibilities... there's so many... What would I put in it?!
I CAN FINALLY GET MY FIRE EEL I'VE ALWAYS WANTED!!!!!!
Do you guys have any idea what I can do with it if I get it?! 
This is a whole new world of fish for me! I've never had over 10 gals for fish!!!!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Pair of angle fish.

Corry cats.... Idk... just look at fish picks... And Research... sure... something will strike your fancy lol


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

All of them!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> All of them!


Nah I say she does the world larges sorority tank!!! Chock my first suggestion out the window!

Think of all the females she could put in there... ( yes I just made a betta addict squeal with delight)


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

WolfHhowling said:


> Nah I say she does the world larges sorority tank!!! Chock my first suggestion out the window!
> 
> Think of all the females she could put in there... ( yes I just made a betta addict squeal with delight)


hahaha Im just squealing in delight of a tank that big! WHAT IF I LEARNED SALTWATER TANKS!!! There's a work shop for it right now at my local petstore! But would I really wanna practice a salt tank on such a large scale? I also got an empty 26gal I could practice that in>.>


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I would definitely do the saltwater in the 29 first to see how everything fairs.

By the way, I'm super jelly of you right now lol Although I was nearly this stoked when I got my 33 gallon free from my university because I was complaining to the right people at the right time! Haha 

But congrats to you! I wouldn't put any betta's in there though, just thinking about how long it would take them to get to the surface unless it had a rather large footprint. But I would consider Angel fish, smaller cichlids like apistogrammas or rams (my particular fave.) a catfish or two. My favorites were the Synodontis Eupterus Catfish and spotted Raphael Catfish. You could also do some of the larger Gourami's as well!

To decide on my 33 gallon before I even thought about a sorority I had to write out a list of stocking ideas on a word document and switch things around before I could decide lol It took me about 3 months of pure research on compatibility and requirements before I settled on the sorority!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Ohmygod *CONGRATS*! So far my big one is a 40breeder, but we need a stand before we can set it up. (That's my boyfriend's rules on it anyway, but we seriously don't have anything to sit it on right now nor anyplace to put it)

Whatever you do, SHOW US THE IN-PROGRESS!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup: I'd love to have an empty 100 gallon to fill.

You should really know your tap water ph and hardness before you decide on which fish to get. 

Go to a great fish store even if you have to drive further than the chain stores and see what catches your eye. 

Make a list and then check out the profiles at the top of the main page here to see what best matches your parameters and what they are compatable with.

Good luck!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you're not familiar with it, I use aqadvisor.com to check my stocking. It doesn't tell you compatability which I think most people hate about it, but it's a great tool to help you and everyone else along as well. It also tells you the recommended water changes per week, I find it very useful!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

What a great opportunity!!! Good for you!!! 
I would only suggest to REALLY take your time and research as others have suggested. It will be a long-term tank. When I finally move to a house (in not too long) I plan to have a very large long tank which I anticipate will take a good few months to set-up. I am thinking a strict sorority.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If it were me, I'd have piranhas or a dog faced puffer... but I'm weird.

You could always do some cichlids, maybe a blood parrot or something, and some small tetras as dithers?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Or you could have a massive school of tetras/barbs/other schooling fish! I would totally do Rummynose Tetras because I've always love them!


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> If it were me, I'd have piranhas or a dog faced puffer... but I'm weird.
> 
> You could always do some cichlids, maybe a blood parrot or something, and some small tetras as dithers?


Hahahaha then Im weird to! xD I was thinking puffer or piranhas too but my boyfriend said nothing that's a danger to others. I have a feel my fish rampage has lead my friends to believe Im building an army of fish hahahaha


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Kittiekins said:


> I have a feel my fish rampage has lead my friends to believe Im building an army of fish hahahaha


Lol, aren't we all?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a tank any of us would love to have. You don't have endless possibilities, but you still have a lot of choices. Like Romad said, get a reading on your local water pH and hardness. This will help you narrow down some of your choices. If you have hard water, you could go with African cichlids. Or with soft water you could build an Amazon biotope! Just remember to research first!


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> That's a tank any of us would love to have. You don't have endless possibilities, but you still have a lot of choices. Like Romad said, get a reading on your local water pH and hardness. This will help you narrow down some of your choices. If you have hard water, you could go with African cichlids. Or with soft water you could build an Amazon biotope! Just remember to research first!


Seeing how I've only had tanks at a 10gal lvl 100gal does seem endless to me. Haha and yea. I also have to research to find a good tank and price range to gonna be doing a lot of research! I thought I found someone to buy a tank from buy he hasn't responded so I don't even know if he still has it):


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Omg I'm green with envy!!!! My dream is to get a 125 gallon saltwater, but I have a long time before that happens! One of the coolest things I've ever heard of someone doing was a 200 gallon tank with live plants and nothing but 200 neon tetras. That would be cool to do 100 neons and nothing else. But, if you really want to do some variety, I would suggest doing some chichlids. The best thing to do is research a ton and really think this through. Omg I don't know what I would do if I could have a 100 gallon! I was almost crying when I found out I could have a 15! Congrats and good luck! KEEP US POSTED!!!!!


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

crowntaillove3 said:


> Omg I'm green with envy!!!! My dream is to get a 125 gallon saltwater, but I have a long time before that happens! One of the coolest things I've ever heard of someone doing was a 200 gallon tank with live plants and nothing but 200 neon tetras. That would be cool to do 100 neons and nothing else. But, if you really want to do some variety, I would suggest doing some chichlids. The best thing to do is research a ton and really think this through. Omg I don't know what I would do if I could have a 100 gallon! I was almost crying when I found out I could have a 15! Congrats and good luck! KEEP US POSTED!!!!!


I was thinking of doing a BUNCH of fancy guppies!!!! hahaha


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

lol.....i would really put a LOT Of thought into it. do your research, take your time deciding, realize how many times you'll change your mind before deciding.

also tropicalfishkeeping.com, which is the parent forum to this one, has TONS of fish profiles, information, people experienced with everything from tiny freshwater tanks to huuuuuge saltwater tanks. poke around on that site! you have the lame exact login info as bettafish.com

sorry if you've heard that before. it has lots of great info though!


----------



## Aoicat (Nov 30, 2012)

I would get a couple hundred danios. Its so much fun to watch schooling fish when you have a lot of them in a tank.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Goldfish!!!!!!! *wiggles eyebrows*


----------

